# Help sexing tincs



## Sarahdactyl (Jul 14, 2020)

Hello!

Can my two frogs be sexed yet? Their OOW dates are mid December 2020.

thank you!


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I would guess both females. I could sure be wrong, though.


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

I’d say two females, but visual sexing is a dark art. You will notice the rounded back arch, and small toe pads. Those are both signs of a female tinc-but also signs of a young tinc…


----------



## Sarahdactyl (Jul 14, 2020)

Thank you both 🙏


----------

